# "Acer X233H" HDMI: Ja/Nein?



## Exxistenz (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen 23" von Acer für schlappe 140 € ergattert (X233H). 
Ich habe momentan auf VGA laufen, allerdings bekomme ich die Tage einen neuen Rechner, dessen Grafikkarte nur HDMI und DVI besitzt.
Und nun weiß ich nicht ob mein Bildschirm HDMI besitzt oder nicht..

Am Rand des Acer´s steht zwar HDMI und auch bei dem VGA/DVI Eingängen ist eine HDMI Buchse aber die ist nicht wie die anderen mit  zb. "DVI-Input" beschriftet... Dort steht garnichts und sie ist auch etwas versteckt.

Ich habe nun schon Google gefragt aber er sagt mir keinen eindeutige Antwort ob HDMI -Ja/Nein- .
Nun denke ich sogar, dass sich dort nur eine Fake*-HDMI Buchse befindet..
Und was bedeutet überhaupt HDCP?

Hat vielleicht jmd. Erfahrung mit diesen Bildschirm oder besitzt selbst einen?

Oder macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich jetzt HDMI/DVI/VGA nehme?
Denn dann kann ich auch einfach nen andren Anschluss nehmen bei dem ich mir sicher sein kann das es geht. 

                 Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du den "normalen" X233H hast dann hat er auch einen HDMI Anschluß.

Wenn es ein X233HAbd ist dann hat er nur DVI & VGA
Wenn es ein X233Hb oder HAb ist dann hat er nur VGA.

Von der Bildqualität macht es keinen Unterschied on HDMI oder DVI - da beides digital.

VGA allerdings sollte man der Bildqualität zuliebe nicht mehr verwenden da aktuelle Grafikkarten bei hohen Auflösungen meist keine gute Signalqualität mehr zustande bringen.


----------



## guido13 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, hier im forum!

Auf der Acer-HP ist bei Produckt Spezifikation eindeutig aufgefürt das der Moni über VGA,DVI und HDMI Anschlüsse verfügt. Auch gehören offenbar alle 3 Kabeltypen zur Austattung des Gerätes dazu.
Das HDCP bezieht sich auf die DVI und HDMI Buchsen und besagt das damit auch HD Inhalte übertragen werden können.(z.Bsp. BlueRay)

Mfg Guido!

Edit: Mist nur 2ter!


----------

